# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Ball Python Morphology >  Dinkers

## JLC

The term "dinker" means something you "mess around" with.  In the ball python world, it means that you have a snake with an aberrant color and/or pattern but you're not sure if the unusual color or pattern will pass on in a predictable manner to its offspring.  So you keep it and breed it to see what happens.  You "dink around" with it.  :Wink: 

This collection of pictures illustrates the amazing variety of looks you can have in what are most likely normal ball pythons...but you never know which of these might prove out to be the next super-cool morph! 


ch^10


ch^10


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),antthrax (08-30-2015),apple2 (03-17-2012),benji4801 (10-27-2020),bu998 (05-23-2018),_Capray_ (09-12-2012),_Godzilla78_ (09-21-2017),GreatestPolak (10-11-2014),Herpking (09-17-2011),Kukulkan.213 (02-21-2015),_Slicercrush_ (09-10-2018),Slitherous (12-31-2012),WintersSerpentine (09-06-2016)

----------

